# Engineer Boards First Ever Convention 2013



## mudpuppy (Jun 28, 2012)

The idea of an Engineerboards.com convention has been tossed about for a while, and recently there has been some serious talk about it in the Supporting Members forum (you really should come join the cool kids over there).

So the idea is, a bunch of us get together, chat, some people present some engineering related stuff, maybe get some PDHs, and then party it up, engineerboards-style. Consensus (though not unanimous) is Vegas would be a good spot as it is set up for just this kind of thing, and there is tons to do there even if you don't gamble (food, shows, Lake Mead, Grand Canyon, clubs, shoot machine guns, pretty much anything you can think of).

But before we put much effort into planning something like this, we really need to know how many people might truly, seriously, show up for something like this. So answer the poll.

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

I am down with it ... and presenting! :w00t:


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 28, 2012)

Chlorophyll?! More like BOREophyll

I could be persuaded to present, but I ain't doing no roofies


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Man... I would LOVE to go. But I can't. We can't spend that kind of money for a number of years. I will send well wishes, though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 29, 2012)

Do I get to blow off the last day and go to Zion? HAd the choice of that or Death Valley the last time I was in the area, and I went for the 117 degree option.

And how can you forget the Hoover Dam and the new bridge (under construction last time I saw it) over it? I specifically went there because it was on the way an engineering marvel.

I'd seriously consider doing this, but as much fun as it would be, it's still a gimmick. Timing and pricing would need to work just right.

As for presenting, I'm fine with getting up in front of people. But, codes and rules and practices differ town by town. Especially in civil, where prevailing environmental conditions dictate a lot. If I give a talk on how I mitigated stormwater in some town near Boston, how will it help the guy from Arizona?

Also, I vote for January or October. I hate the heat.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 29, 2012)

^ the members of the EB adventure club can all go to Zion for a day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 29, 2012)

35 parks, 10 states to go.

Will hit 24-26 in march though.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 29, 2012)

Vegas is a great idea, cheap Allegiant flights are in pretty much every city.



Krakosky said:


> ^ the members of the EB adventure club can all go to Zion for a day.


Zion is about 3 hrs from Vegas. I went down there in '10. It would be a long day trip, especially if you went to Angel's Landing (highly recommend bout a 3hr up/down) and the Narrows (bout a 2hr back/forth), figure 2hrs park transit with stops and wait time, and another hour for lunch. Park access is restricted to the bus transit system, you have to park at the lodge parking lot and bus in. It's about 25min. ride into the park all the way up to the Narrows (furthest drop point). So this sort of day would be (3x2)+3+2+1+2 = 14hrs. Doable, leave at 7am, get back at 9pm.


EM_PS said:


> Chlorophyll?! More like BOREophyll
> 
> I could be persuaded to present, but I ain't doing no roofies


"Hi everyone. Now this one is called... _Engineering on Salvia_...."


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 29, 2012)

> "No I will not make out with you. Did ya hear that? this girl wants to make out with me in the middle of class. You got Chlorophyll Man up there talking about God knows what and all she can talk about is making out with me. I'm here to learn, everybody, not to make out with you. Go on with the chlorophyll."


:lmao:


----------



## Freon (Jun 29, 2012)

My only problem is that my schedule is very fluid. But I'll ask for the days off in January...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 29, 2012)

I will give my input on the dates again, I think later in the year would be better... but that's just because I know I probably won't be able to go in Jan  6 months time would not give me enough time to save for a trip like that even with out the move and loosing a job...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Man... I would LOVE to go. But I can't. We can't spend that kind of money for a number of years. I will send well wishes, though.


That's BS MS. "that kind of money" you know not. Simply because the respective amount has not been disclosed. Please review your figures and reconsider. Your membership status depends upon it.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 30, 2012)

^ Agreed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 1, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> ^ the members of the EB adventure club can all go to *Zion* for a day.


Thank you, Morpheus.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 1, 2012)

This thread got me hankering for some gamblin'. So I went and lost $100 at blackjack at the local Horseshoe casino. There was a bigass warehouse on fire in New Albany, IN that complete borked traffic on the way to the casino though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2012)

Count me in. Vegas is stupid cheap. Last time I went, I managed to get me and the Mrs there for a Sunday-Friday trip for under $500 (hotel &amp; airfare), and since everything is on the strip, no need for a car.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmmmm. Let us see

Me: Honey. I am going to Vegas for a convention.

Wifey: What convention?

Me: The engineers of the board.

Wifey: Those crazy engineers that post pics of girls in bikinis and all kind of crazy/sick stuff?

Me: Remember that they also help people taking the tests and provide all kind of advice.

Wifey: Be sure to sign the divorce papers before you leave because I will not be here when that happens.

Me: OK then.

Will wake up in the hospital after being in an induced coma for a traumatic concussion, whatever that means.

Now. If I can take her with me, that is another story.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 2, 2012)

^Bring her! Spouses, significant others, "partners," etc are welcome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Bring her! Spouses, significant others, "partners," etc are welcome!


lusone:

I will even be on my best behavior!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 2, 2012)

I call bull hockey


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

I will totally be on very good behavoir if it the only way I can assure DK can bring his wife without fear of harm/injury.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 2, 2012)

Maybe we can get some of the Colorado contingent to do a road trip!

Whoooot!


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 2, 2012)

Bring any eligle bachelors you know also.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2012)

There's no way I could make it in January because I'm going to be traveling out of the country for a couple of weeks. October would be the best for me because I'll be using most of my vacation time for said trip in January/February. It could be a birthday trip.

Oh, and DK my misses would definitely be making the trip because she would react the same way you said yours would if you said you were going alone.


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 3, 2012)

Vegas baby! that would be killer. ive had some excellent times out there, and yes its stupid cheap to get out there now. I have to go all the way from NY and usually can find free rooms and airfare is relatively cheap. find the deals they are out there. problem is staying away from the poker table.... had a few good runs and some real doozies.

If dates worked out I would definitly go aint nothin for me to up and hop a flight. wintertime is good for me. nice sunny break from shoveling 12' of snow off my roof.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

How long does it take to get from Vegas to Tijuana? Why go for some debauchery when you can go for a lot of debauchery?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2012)

^I like my head attached to my shoulders, thank you very much.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 3, 2012)

FWIW: If I go the Mrs would come along, too.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 3, 2012)

^ I will be as well, if she's not deep in school work during this time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't have a mrs. these days, and my dating prospects are slim at best, can I bring something inflatable?


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol. We're going stag I guess. Stagtastic.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

An inflatable stag? Oooooh, hey why not?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 5, 2012)

jregieng said:


> I will totally be on very good behavoir if it the only way I can assure DK can bring his wife without fear of harm/injury.





Krakosky said:


> Bring any eligle bachelors you know also.





Ble_PE said:


> There's no way I could make it in January because I'm going to be traveling out of the country for a couple of weeks. October would be the best for me because I'll be using most of my vacation time for said trip in January/February. It could be a birthday trip.
> 
> Oh, and DK my misses would definitely be making the trip because she would react the same way you said yours would if you said you were going alone.


Classic JR gesture. Thanks old friend.

Krak, There may be eligible bachelors within.

Dex, you have no idea. My wife's can be scary sometimes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm going on vacation in March, later might be better for me too. I'd be flying solo unless I miraculously find a girl that will give me the time of day. More debauchery for me then.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 5, 2012)

Me, myself and my tank.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you check the tank at the counter or carry it on with you?


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 6, 2012)

It's considered a carry on. It isn't so big yet to the point where I have to check it in.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm picturing the stewardess repeatedly trying to slam shut the overhead door to get everything to fit.


----------



## Fudgey (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys I haven't been around much but this sounds like a great idea!

Can I sign up? What is the plan?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome aboard, but you'll have to find someone else to room with.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jul 7, 2012)

No sh*T!


----------



## ElCid03 (Jul 7, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Me, myself and my tank.


Don't those have to be registered with the ATF?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Fudgey, I have a great dating opener for you ....

"I am boycotting shampoo!! Demand poo poo!"


----------



## csb (Jul 13, 2012)

I would definitely be interested in a Colorado carpool. Vegas is not that far away. Plus a bunch of engineers in a car?! We'll need to get a party bus for all the calculators 

That January date conflicts with TRB, iirc.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 13, 2012)

So far no complaints for the Oct date? Not too hot, not too chilly. Homeostasis.


----------



## cement (Jul 13, 2012)

I ran a travelocity air + room for a 4 day weekend in January, it was pretty reasonable

wait, what's the drive time from Denver?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 13, 2012)

cement said:


> wait, what's the drive time from Denver?


~12 hours. If I'm driving, I could probably knock it down to 10...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 13, 2012)

12 hours assuming traffic and weather are decent through the mountains? I'd rather fly personally. I think Southwest generally has decent rates DEN - LAS.


----------



## cement (Jul 13, 2012)

ooh, january and vail pass. not a good mix


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 13, 2012)

Vail Pass is tough, but unless you're stopped in traffic than it goes by quick even in January. I can make it to Vegas in 10 hours from Summit County.

The October date is kinda close to hunting season.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 13, 2012)

csb said:


> I would definitely be interested in a Colorado carpool. Vegas is not that far away. Plus a bunch of engineers in a car?! We'll need to get a party bus for all the calculators
> 
> That January date conflicts with TRB, iirc.


Is a Colorado Carpool anything like a Cleveland Steamer or an Alabama Hot Pocket?

I'll make nice with the EB folks for a bit, then I'm off to find something outside because I have zero interest in anything Vegasy. Can I lead the EB outdoor excursion, or at least a trip to the Hoover Dam?

Actually I might just use the trip as an excuse to go to Zion and Great Basin. It'll be me, the dog, a rental car, a rubber fist, and nothing but the open road.


----------



## csb (Jul 13, 2012)

For two adults on Allegiant Air, with hotel at the Stratosphere:

*FORT COLLINS/LOVELAND,CO (FNL) to LAS VEGAS,NV (LAS) * *Departing:* Fri, Oct 26 12:10 pm FLT# 587 *Returning:* Mon, Oct 29 8:40 am FLT# 586 *Stratosphere Resort Hotel *1 room, 3 nights, 2 Adults *Check In:* Fri, Oct 26 *Check Out:* Mon, Oct 29

*Discounts you've received!*

 • $60 Off Airfare (Minimum 2 Passengers and a 3-Night Stay) Trip Price = $471.36 Tax, gov't fees

&amp; carrier charges = $83.20










*Total Cost* *$554.56*


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 13, 2012)

I want to go on an outdoor excursion too. Minus the rubber fist...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok fine I'll leave it at home. It was just something to keep me company on I-15.

I love the desert southwest, i'm going back in march.


----------



## cement (Jul 13, 2012)

csb said:


> For two adults on Allegiant Air, with hotel at the Stratosphere:
> 
> *FORT COLLINS/LOVELAND,CO (FNL) to LAS VEGAS,NV (LAS) * *Departing:* Fri, Oct 26 12:10 pm FLT# 587 *Returning:* Mon, Oct 29 8:40 am FLT# 586 *Stratosphere Resort Hotel *1 room, 3 nights, 2 Adults *Check In:* Fri, Oct 26 *Check Out:* Mon, Oct 29
> 
> ...


where did you get that deal? it would make for a nice anniversary getaway too


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 14, 2012)

^Just a word of warning with that. . .I like Stratosphere but if you're making it an anniversary getaway, don't go for their base model room. Spend the extra few bucks for a mid-level room or higher. The base model rooms are more than a little outdated.

Dinner at the Top of the World can be romantic (and $$$$$$$), though the food is only 'ok' for the price (~$200 for 2 people), you can't beat the view.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2012)

if you have a Harrah's players card, you can get rates at Bally's for about $40 a night sunday-thursday just for having the card. i never upgrade rooms because i only sleep and shower in them, plus Bally's is right in the middle of everything and you don't need a car or a cab to get where you need to go. Harrah's even has a free shuttle between several of their properties.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 15, 2012)

Hoover Dam would be cool.

Speaking of anniversary get-aways, misses CDC is asking for one this month. I wanted to go for a back-packing trip because we got family watching mini CDC and backcountry trips are something we can't do anymore, but she won't hear of it. Ca't do a hot springs trip b/c she doesn;t want my swimmers to die (she must have plans for me?), so I gotta plan a city trip on the front range.

Any suggestions?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 15, 2012)

The Hoover Dam was cool to see, even if you aren't an engineer. I enjoyed the tour.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 15, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> if you have a Harrah's players card, you can get rates at Bally's for about $40 a night sunday-thursday just for having the card. i never upgrade rooms because i only sleep and shower in them, plus Bally's is right in the middle of everything and you don't need a car or a cab to get where you need to go. Harrah's even has a free shuttle between several of their properties.


I have a Harrah's card and have never gotten an offer from any of their casinos.

I also have an MGM card and get offers for decent rates at Luxor and Excalibur, even though I rarely gamble with MGM.



cdcengineer said:


> Any suggestions?


Ditch her and go to the backcountry. Seriously, what's the point of being in CO if you don't get out?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 15, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Seriously, what's the point of being in CO if you don't get out?


Legalized marijuana!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 15, 2012)

No seriously though, I would prefer we did something we haven't done since mini CDC was born, but she refuses to _get busy_, so I thought a b/c trip would be the next best thing.

Hah


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > if you have a Harrah's players card, you can get rates at Bally's for about $40 a night sunday-thursday just for having the card. i never upgrade rooms because i only sleep and shower in them, plus Bally's is right in the middle of everything and you don't need a car or a cab to get where you need to go. Harrah's even has a free shuttle between several of their properties.
> ...


i don't get email offers. i just book my room directly from harrahs.com and enter my totalrewards card number. when i'm browsing for dates, the rates drop just by entering the card number. i haven't been to vegas since 2010 and i still get discounts.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 15, 2012)

^Good tip, I'll have to keep that in mind!


----------



## cement (Jul 15, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Hoover Dam would be cool.
> 
> Speaking of anniversary get-aways, misses CDC is asking for one this month. I wanted to go for a back-packing trip because we got family watching mini CDC and backcountry trips are something we can't do anymore, but she won't hear of it. Ca't do a hot springs trip b/c she doesn;t want my swimmers to die (she must have plans for me?), so I gotta plan a city trip on the front range.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Go to boulder. It's out of this world .. Er, reality.
Have you ever taken a multiday float trip? The San Juan is amazing. Anasazi ruin, fossils, pretty good fishing. Go on a guided trip and it is like a vacation.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

Agree with Cement - Boulder is very interesting!

I am already making plans to make it back to Colorado - it was breathtaking and refreshing. Just what this middle-aged guy needed.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 16, 2012)

^Hike Pike's Peak with me next year?


----------



## pbrme (Jul 16, 2012)

cement said:


> Have you ever taken a multiday float trip? The San Juan is amazing. Anasazi ruin, fossils, pretty good fishing. Go on a guided trip and it is like a vacation.


The Mrs. and I did a day trip in the San Juans. Ferried into Friday harbor, paddled with a group "Orca watching" for about 6hrs, and camped at a campground. Fun times.


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Hike Pike's Peak with me next year?


Sure!

Wait, I was invited, right?

http://www.allegiantair.com/ Home of the Las Vegas gambling flights.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey, I'll go on that hike. Pick me!!

I just looked at that Allegiant website. It's refreshing to know I can fly from Podunk to Pigsknuckle via East Bumblefuck, but do they actually go to any major airports?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 16, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Hike Pike's Peak with me next year?


Pike's peak is a long hike, but not overly challenging. Consider the maroon bells traverse or maybe the crestones and I'm in.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 16, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Hey, I'll go on that hike. Pick me!!
> 
> I just looked at that Allegiant website. It's refreshing to know I can fly from Podunk to Pigsknuckle via East Bumblefuck, but do they actually go to any major airports?


No


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 16, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > ^Hike Pike's Peak with me next year?
> ...


Keep in mind I live at 1000' so just getting to 14000' is a challenge.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 16, 2012)

^ Yeah but if you're gonna do it, it might as well be bada$$


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 16, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 16, 2012)

I was amazed the first time I experienced real altitude. I leaned down to tie my shoe, stood right back up, and just about passed out after that.

the cool thing is after you spend enough time there, and come back home to sea level, you can basically go out for a nice jog and not breathe the whole time.



Krakosky said:


> Me too!


This EB outdoor club really needs to happen. We all live in such diverse areas that there would be soooo much to see.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 16, 2012)

Altitude is great training for drinking. Get drunk for a week herein the Co high-country and you'll be able tyo drink your friends and family back home under the table


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 16, 2012)

all i could offer is one of the most dangerous lakes in IL, soy and corn fields


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 16, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Altitude is great training for drinking. Get drunk for a week herein the Co high-country and you'll be able tyo drink your friends and family back home under the table


That was my idea for the EB Noobs Double Date (me/Krak, and knightfox/PBR as the respective couples). Hike Pike's Peak with the EB Super Adventure Club, chug at the summit, then descend into the convention in Vegas to challenge other members to drinking games and watch em get f-ed up.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 16, 2012)

^ Yes! Those two do have quite the bromance.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 16, 2012)

I hear that you gotta have KFC and a cold PBR at the summit of any 14er


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 16, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> ^ Yes! Those two do have quite the bromance.


What about us? I thought we had the beginnings of a homance.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 16, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Yes! Those two do have quite the bromance.
> ...


I was JUST going to say that! LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 16, 2012)

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 16, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Yes! Those two do have quite the bromance.
> ...


We do! Lol homance.


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my glad i stumbled into this thread!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 16, 2012)

Krak- you cheatin on me?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 16, 2012)

Unless you can say that you touched the tank, your story goes nowhere.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Krakosky said:
> ...





engineergurl said:


> Krak- you cheatin on me?


You can have a three-way homance... :GotPics:


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 16, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Krak- you cheatin on me?


No worries, there's plenty of room in the tank for a three-way homance.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn this phone, Dex beat me to it!


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 16, 2012)

Ho Nelly!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 16, 2012)

That's OK Dex, I get a +1 for incorporating the tank into my response.


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Hey, I'll go on that hike. Pick me!!
> 
> I just looked at that Allegiant website. It's refreshing to know I can fly from Podunk to Pigsknuckle via East Bumblefuck, but do they actually go to any major airports?


If you want to go to a major airport, pick a major airline. Allegiant's business model is to take people to resort towns, have them spend a couple bucks, bring them home. The cost to fly from Denver to Vegas, plus hotel, doesn't compare to the Allegiant package.

Back to the hos before bros....


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 16, 2012)

i think you got that backwards!

vegas mmmmm sounding appetizing......


----------



## pbrme (Jul 16, 2012)

_"There is no Dana...."_


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 16, 2012)

_"There is only Zuul..."_

_Oh, Zuulie, you nut, now c'mon._


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 16, 2012)

csb said:


> Back to the hos before bros....





Rockettt said:


> i think you got that backwards!


F'n A! *fist bump*


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 16, 2012)

Man, I've missed out on bro and ho mances going on here since I've been MIA for the past week. There's a lot to catch up on. Anyone else hoping for the October date?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 16, 2012)

I am... I just don't think I can swing any earlier...


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 16, 2012)

^ wait, you never said :blink: ...never mind


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 16, 2012)

I fully support the 3-way homance.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 17, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> ^ wait, you never said :blink: ...never mind


This is turning into one hell of a convention!!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> This is turning into one hell of a convention!!


And yet the "Yes" count in the poll hasn't gone up despite talk of an opportunity to view a three-way homance. What are we missing here? Should we let VT bring the rubber fist?


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 17, 2012)

hmmmmm...... now got my dander up........ hmmmmmmm


----------



## cement (Jul 17, 2012)

^ is that what we are calling it now? :blink2:



csb said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > ^Hike Pike's Peak with me next year?
> ...


nice flights from colorado springs too!



cdcengineer said:


> I hear that you gotta have KFC and a cold PBR at the summit of any 14er


Pikes might be the only 14er that you could get that.

here is the hike: http://www.14ers.com/routemain.php?route=pike1&amp;peak=Pikes+Peak

here is the restaurant: http://www.aramarkparksanddestinations.com/landing-pages/pikes-peak/cafes.aspx


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 17, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > This is turning into one hell of a convention!!
> ...


Should make for one heck of a calendar shoot too. :eyebrows:


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 18, 2012)

WTH, this thread has gotten way off track. Don;t ya love that about EB?

BTW, you carry PBR &amp; KFC to the summit of any 14er


----------



## pbrme (Jul 23, 2012)

&lt;---- Conceal carries PBR for any occasion.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2012)

pbrme said:


> &lt;---- Conceal carries PBR for any occasion.


My uncle concealed carried for later consumption at least 2 beers in each pocket of his suit coat when the bar called last call at our wedding....it was hilarious.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 7, 2012)

So we veered off topic to discuss lesbianism and concealed alcoholic beverages...shame on those of you who initiated/participated in those digressions.

Anyway, is this thing happening? In January or October 2013? Because I'm down if even one of you is down, assuming you're one of the ones I like.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 7, 2012)

Let me know when and where, and I will try like hell to be there.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm down...assuming you like me. Lol. Also, when is our Homance weekend with EG?


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 8, 2012)

End of October last I heard? I need to arrange airfare/childcare.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah last weekend in Oct or some time in Nov. Let me know if it's going down and I'll also look at flights.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 9, 2012)

where we talkin? Last I heard, Vegas venue was losing (had lost) traction...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Lost traction huh ??

How about saying something like b00bs ... that'll get people thinking!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm down as well. If the homance weekend happens, hopefully it's well documented for the calendar shoot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2012)

If I have to go to Vegas, which appeals to me like a lube free prostate exam while listening to Yanni, can I at least be the outdoor guide? Zion is 3 hours away, as is Death Valley.


----------



## strebe (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't make it to a Vegas event. My boss would let me attend if it was almost anywhere else.


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 22, 2012)

strebe said:


> I can't make it to a Vegas event. My boss would let me attend if it was almost anywhere else.


So tell your boss you'll be in Kingman, AZ... problem solved!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 22, 2012)

I spent a night in Kingman, AZ one time. Got some good cheap Mexican grub if I recall. It was the last real town to stay in on the way to see the Hoover Dam the next day.

If you guys do your Vegas thing, go check out the dam, it's only like an hour away and I'll lose all respect for you as engineers if you pass on that engineering marvel.


----------

